# Offshore/ Supply vessels



## BEDDY (May 9, 2006)

Anyone who knows any good websites relating to Offshore/ Supply vessels??
Thanks in advance


----------



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

*Offshore Supply Vessels*

Most of them have their own websites with specs download. For example if you search "Bourbon Offshore" - Dolphin being the vessel recently gone with loss of life, you will see all their specs and details. Just search for any others and you will get the link. I assume same principle for say Farstad or Gulfmark...and so on. For the bigger subsea construction units go to the likes of Subsea7 and you should get all you want. Hope this helps. As you probably know OPL/Clarkson do a Seamanship Series which related to all things offshore really


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

search MMASS, They are up to date on all aspects of the offshore world!!


----------



## BEDDY (May 9, 2006)

Thanks to everyone.
The MMASS was a very nice site. This will be of great help!!


----------



## DCMARINE (Dec 5, 2005)

*Offshore Supply vessels*



BEDDY said:


> Anyone who knows any good websites relating to Offshore/ Supply vessels??
> Thanks in advance


Photos and details on www.images-of-ships.me.uk
Donald Campbell


----------



## Charles compass (Sep 6, 2005)

try Oiland water.com www
charles compass


----------



## riggertroy (May 29, 2007)

relating to oil fields and associated work + the vessels - http://www.oilpubs.com/oso/


----------

